# Hymer Silverscreen Project.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Here are a few small mods I did for the screens on our Hymer but it might also be relevant for other A class motorhomes.

I have a 3 piece Taylormade external screen for our van, it works great but can be a bit fiddly to fit and obviously cuts out a lot of light in the cab lounging area. You can roll down the front to let light in but I wanted an easier to fit version with a view out of the side windows while it was fitted. Then, when it gets dark, we use some internal screens for the side windows, Judy cut and modified them into two portions for each window, these fit really well and tight to the side windows so you don't get too much condensation.

The external screen is velcro'd into 3 pieces but the front portion doesn't cover the entire front screen, it left an uncovered area at each side where condensation could form so I needed some small offcuts to make small panels to cover this area. I contacted all the main companies that make screens but they were unable to supply off cuts.
We finally decided to try some metalised ironing board material and it works well, thanks to Grizzly for this suggestion on the forum  .
Judy made up the required infill panels complete with velcro attachments sewn in...










Next I sourced some stainless steel hooks from an ironmongers and had two bonded to the top of the sidescreen frame as anchors for the top securing cords.










The bottom cords would attach to the mirror frames, so no need for any hooks. To attach the elasticated cord I got some bungee hooks off ebay and 4 x 'Clingons' instant eyelets to attach the cord to the silverscreen itelf.










Put it all together and in conjunction with the internal concertina blinds, internal and external silverscreens we now have several options available depending on the weather and time of year...














































Pete


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Pete



Thanks for this...

I can't get any screens for our Xmas trip... as the lead time is 3 months!
I've tried van comfort.

How do you fasten the external side blinds? do they have a flap that goes through when you open the side window and then clamps it when closed?

I see you are using two screens.

w


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

wilse said:


> How do you fasten the external side blinds? do they have a flap that goes through when you open the side window and then clamps it when closed?


On the passenger side in the photo (LHD) its as you say, a flap through the sliding window.
On the drivers side there is a top corner piece that loops over the top edge of the drivers door which pulls everything taught when the door is closed.

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just a thought Wilse, have you tried getting a set direct from Vancomforts suppliers Kantop isomatten?

http://www.kantop-isomatten.de/dokument/ProduktKatalog.pdf

Adria Vision screens - Page 23/29, part no 02-230101

[email protected]

Pete


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

cheers again Pete


I have contact Kantop, so we'll wait an see.


I was thinking of making some.
I have found some silver waterproof nylon fabric, but I'd be unsure what the wadding is inside... any clues?

I like what you have done very ingenious... not heard of the clingon things.

w


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Screen Covers*

These people:

http://www.soplair.com/

Make front screen insulating covers for quite a few types.

Worth a try.

Happy Travels


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

wilse said:


> I was thinking of making some.
> I have found some silver waterproof nylon fabric, but I'd be unsure what the wadding is inside... any clues?


On the internal ones its several layers of different foams and insulating sheets, not sure about externals though.

They do diy material from the roll on the kantop website I mentioned before if thats any good.

Pete


----------

